# Igor is back!



## RMACKD (Oct 19, 2004)

One of my favorite fighters, Igor Vochancyn is now competing again. He says he is aiming for the Pride belt. I heard he is working with the Red Devil Fight Team and that will improve his groundfighting. I think he should go after the people who have beaten him such as Mario Sperry and Cro Crop. I think he can beat both of them.


----------



## ace (Oct 20, 2004)

RMACKD said:
			
		

> One of my favorite fighters, Igor Vochancyn is now competing again. He says he is aiming for the Pride belt. I heard he is working with the Red Devil Fight Team and that will improve his groundfighting. I think he should go after the people who have beaten him such as Mario Sperry and Cro Crop. I think he can beat both of them.



I thought Fedor was apart of the Red Devil Club???
Would This not Be a coflict to train a future aponit or am
I wrong on the Club>????


----------



## RMACKD (Oct 20, 2004)

Sergei and Fedor both train at the Red Devil Fight club despite they are in the same weight class and are potential opponents. But Igor is a light heavyweight and Fedor is a heavyweight so they are in different weight class.


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2004)

So The Belt He will be seeking is Vanderlay's???????


----------



## still learning (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello, Nice to watch these matches!....Aloha


----------

